# New 55 Gallon Low-Tech Planted - Advice Please



## TwoTacoCombo (Apr 13, 2012)

You can certainly raise your lighting up away from water level. You can make your own tank lid out of something like a window screen kit. Just create a frame that'll sit on the tank and then attach the mesh to it. Makes a nice, breathable, transparent lid to keep the jumpers in. Also, with that much ammonia and nitrates currently in the water, the plants are getting fed. I waited until after my tank cycled to add any sort of ferts, and they still grew just fine.


----------



## bartsmum (Jun 7, 2012)

Ok thanks for your reply, I will keep all of that in mind. 

How about if I take one of the T5 bulbs out and just leave one in - would that be enough lighting?

Thanks again


----------



## TwoTacoCombo (Apr 13, 2012)

"Probably not" would be my guess. I've got a 50 gal tank, and I have to run 2 separate units with 2 t5no bulbs in them to get enough coverage for my tank. Placing a single fixture in the middle of the tank lead to very dim lighting around the edges. Two units gave much more uniform coverage. I've got all of my lighting sitting on the tank rim, about 15 inches above the substrate, and I have very little algae.


----------



## bartsmum (Jun 7, 2012)

Ok cool, I think I should be ok then. 


My tank water is looking a little green at the moment (2 days after planting) is this normal for a newly planted set-up? I was expecting the water to be a little on the reddish - brown side due to the tannins in the mangrove, but it just has a green tint instead.

Also I'm seeing a little brown around the edges of some of the leaves. What could be the cause of this?

Many Thanks


----------



## TwoTacoCombo (Apr 13, 2012)

Is is tinted green but clear, or is it a green haze that's getting hard to see through? "Green water" haze is an algae bloom. The brown edges are probably diatoms. It's common in a new planted tank. I had that too, but half a dozen oto cats cleaned it all off within an hour of putting them in the tank and it hasn't been back. Nothing major to worry about.


----------



## bartsmum (Jun 7, 2012)

The water's clear but tinted green. It doesn't look too bad from the front but you can tell when looking at it from each end. I'm hoping it'll sort itself out over time. 

I will be adding 2 BN plecos and 2 SAE when the parameters are all ok, so they should help with any algae problems. I'm hoping the cycle will be a bit quicker with all the plants. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## TwoTacoCombo (Apr 13, 2012)

Clear but tinted is fine. If it gets so bad you can't see through the tank, that's an issue. Expect some cloudiness in your future with the cycling, but that should clear up within a day or two. If you want to get rid of the tinting, try using some Purigen in the filter. Took care of my heavily stained water within a few days. Good stuff!


----------

